# Celexa: What to expect..



## canadian_guy (Nov 26, 2001)

To make a long story short, I have just been put on celexa (have tried, dicetel, modulon, etc.) and have just come off clonazepam (which worked somewhat, it definitely decreased the symptoms, but only 30-40%)Anyhow.. the first two days haev proved to be difficult, not sure if it's strictly the withdrawal from the clonazepam, or the lack of overlap between celexa, (as I have heard it takes a while to kick in)For anyone taking/who has taken celexa (AND STUCK WITH IT for more than a week







) what type of sympoms did you have, or side-effects, and did they dissapate at all?I have been very lethargic, had minor shakes.. and the D has been much worse that it ever was on the clonazepam.. (maybe withdrawal, maybe the celexa, maybe just IBS.. not sure)Any insight you might have would be great!Thanks in advance..


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,I was on Celexa for a couple of months and didn't have a good experience on it. The lower dose didn't help at all, so my doctor mistakenly tripled my dose, which landed me in the emergency room with severe panic attacks. I'm not trying to scare you, but just make sure you're careful with the dosage you take. I've never taken clonazepam, but it sounds like your symptoms are probably a combination of withdrawal and side effects from celexa. If you really want to see if Celexa will work for you, I would wait at least a few weeks for the clonazepam to get out of your system and for the Celexa to kick in. If you find your symptoms getting worse or intolerable, though, definitely go back to your doctor and see about trying something different. Unfortunately, with ADs, it's really a process of trial and error, which (I know) can be incredibly frustrating. Good luck!


----------



## Hoytie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been on Celexa for one year and have found it very helpful. I take 20 mg. once a day. This is my first experience with any anti-anxiety/anti-depressant. My doctor prescribed this drug upon my requesting something to help me through these difficult times with my IBS-D (which at the time we did not know what was wrong with me). I can't say it has completely cured the IBS-D problems. But I feel it has surely helped my anxiety. Especially since I must get onto a bus to commute to work everyday with no bathroom/stops along the way. Give it a try. Sometimes, as you probably already are aware, it can take one month to start working. And, of course, with your withdrawal from other meds and the overlap with Celexa, it may take longer. It surely did not give me more diarrhea. I can honestly say that my only side effects (which occurred the first day I took it only) was some fatigue and some shakes.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I think starting any anti depressant drug can cause D in even people without IBS..so hang in there.. I take Lexapro for anxiety/depression that comes along with IBS and IBD, and I notice it makes me less 'upset' and I do not get angry about little things that used to bug me. My doctor says unless the med is giving you really bad side effects, to stick each one out for 8-12weeks to decide if its worthy. ps- just using 1 immodium a day helped tremendously for me when starting out on the lexapro.


----------

